# Fehler beim Import von Projekt



## WIK-Lars (23. November 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe ein schon bestehendes Projekt in die WebSphere Studio Developer-Umgebung ( im Prinzip js das gleich wie Eclipse) importiert. Jetzt erscheinen die folgenden drei Fehlermeldungen:

1. Das Projekt wurde nicht erstellt, weil sein Erstellungspfad unvollständig ist. Die Klassendatei fürjava.lang.xObject wurde nicht gefunden. Korrigieren Sie den Erstellungspfad, und versuchen sie anschließend, das Projekt zu erstellen.



2. Für Projekt ipkmoe fehlt die erforderliche Bibliothek D:\Oracle9iDriver\ojdbc14.jar' 



3. Der Typ java.lang.xObject kann nicht aufgelöst werden. Erforderliche Dateien .class enthalten indirekte Verweise auf ihn.

Zu 2. möchte ich mal behaupten, dass das eigentlich gar nicht stimmen kann, da ich die ojdbc14.jar eigenhändig in das Projekt eingebunden habe.
Mit 1 und 3 bin ich ratlos. Denn die Fehlermeldung bezieht sich eigentlich nur auf eine einzige Klasse. Wenn java.lang.Object nicht erreicht werden kann, würde das nicht bedeuten, dass eigentlich sämtliche anderen java.lang.-Klassen nicht erreicht werden können und bei jeder import-Anweisung Fehler stehen müßten?

Hm, merkwürdig, merkwürdig...

Danke für Antworten,
Lars


----------



## Thomas Darimont (23. November 2006)

Hallo!

ich denke mal du meintest java.lang.Object -> wenn diese Fehlermeldung kommt ist das verwendete JRE nicht mehr richtig in den Projekteigenschaften registriert. Einfach Project Properties -> Java Build Path -> Libraries -> JRE System Library -> Edit... auf ein passendes JRE setzen.

Insgesamt schauts so aus als ob deine Build-Classpath Konfiguration nicht mehr passt. Einfach wieder neu machen. Dann sollte es wieder gehen.

Gruß Tom


----------



## WIK-Lars (23. November 2006)

Aaaaalso, im WebSphere Developer ist die Menüführung etwas anders. JavaBuildPath gibt’s da gar nicht. Müsste aber identisch sein mit Java-Erstellungspfad/Bibliotheken. Wenn ich dort auf die eingetragende JRE-Systembibliothek doppelklicke kann ich wählen zwischen zwei installierten JRE’s. Bei der einen steht, das sie für Eclipse sei, bei der ander für den WebSphere Application Server. Da ich mit dem WebSphere arbeite, wähle ich natürlich zweiteres. Aber eigentlich ist es auch egal, denn die Fehlermeldungen bleiben die gleichen. Irgendwie sieht es so aus, als würde das Projekt sämtliche Java-Bibliotheken nicht erkennen.
Dann gibt’s da ja noch die .classpath-Datei im Projekt, die ich ja quasi mitimportiere. Kann ich die einfach wegschmeissen und beim nächsten Kompilieren wird sie automatisch neu erstellt?]


----------

